# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  10 миллионов Android-устройств заражены опасным зловредом

## Tcinet

Специалисты компаний Check Point и Cisco сообщили об обнаружении зловреда для мобильных устройств на платформе Android. Вредоносное ПО, получившее название HummingBad, устанавливает контроль над инфицированными смартфонами и затем загружает без ведома пользователей дополнительные приложения, многие из которых также являются вредоносными. Кроме того, HummingBad генерирует клики по рекламным ссылкам. По оценкам экспертов Check Point, эта активность приносит создателям и распространителям зловреда порядка 300 тысяч долларов в месяц.

Примечательно, что в этой ситуации исследователям удалось точно выяснить, кто стоит за атаками HummingBad. Расследование привело к китайский компании Yingmob. Она является вполне легитимной фирмой, специализирующейся в области мобильной рекламы и аналитики. Однако Check Point и Cisco безошибочно установили, что внутри Yingmob существует специальное подразделение, занятое именно разработкой и распространением зловредов. Более того, эксперты смогли установить численность этого подразделения – 25 человек – и даже план рассадки его сотрудников в офисе.

Зловредом HummingBad инфицированы уже порядка 10 миллионов мобильных устройств. Наибольшее число заражений – около 1,6 миллиона – приходятся на КНР. Далее следует Индия – около 1,35 миллиона инфицированных устройств. В США выявлено 286 800 заражений.

----------

